

C++: Uniquely addressed - ingve
http://pfultz2.com/blog/2015/05/31/unique-address/

======
hun-nemethpeter
In the first example sum_f() was declared with two parameter but used with
zero param.

~~~
vmarsy
No, sum_f is a _functor_ , only its operator() is overloaded to receive 2
parameters, the constructor of the struct is a default constructor that takes
no argument.

[http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial/functors-function-
objec...](http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial/functors-function-objects-
in-c++.html)

~~~
hun-nemethpeter
Oops.. Yes, you are right.

